# Monitor @120Hz problem!



## Feuer.exe (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH- Community!,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Vor kurzem habe ich mit einen neuen Monitor gekauf, den Samsung Syncmaster T27A750. Diese Monitor läuft ja eigentlich auch mit 120Hz, nur leider kann ich diese Option nirgendswo bei mir einstellen.
Ich besitze eine GeForce GTX580 und der Monitor ist mit einem HDMI Kabel und einem DVI Adapter an den PC angeschlossen ( Also Monitor HDMI ausgang in den DVI Adapter( alle Pin´s besetzt), der wiederrum an den PC angeschlossen ist   ) weil es nur mit dem HDMI Kabel Probleme mit der erkennung des PC´s gegeben hat.. oder so.. keine AHnung.

Nur meine Frage. Was muss ich tun damit ich 120Hz einstellen kann. Es muss doch aufjedenfall irgendwie möglich sein oder? Ich möchte 120Hz vorallem für Spiele wie CSS nutzen anstatt für 3D.

Ich möchte mich aufjedenfall schonmal bei euch bedanken...   bin echt am verzweifeln weil ich mir den Monitor fast nur wegen den 120Hz geholt habe und im Internet habe ich auch noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

Probiers mal so...



> Klicken Sie auf *Start* und danach auf *Systemsteuerung*.
> Wählen Sie links im Fenster Klassische Ansicht aus, und klicken Sie auf *NVIDIA Control Panel*.
> Wählen Sie in der NVIDIA-Steuerung *Auflösung ändern*.
> Wählen Sie im Pulldownmenü Aktualisierungsrate *120 Hz*, und klicken Sie auf *Anwenden*, um die Einstellungen zu ändern.


----------



## kuer (9. Juni 2011)

Das würde ich auch vorschlagen, was Painkiller geschrieben hat. Ich verstehe nur dein Problem nicht mit HDMI. Sollte die Karte doch auch können. Das dein 27er erst ein zu kleines zeigt ist einstellbar


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem BenQ hab ich die 120Hz nur über DVI.
Eventuell ist das bei deinem Monitor genau so.


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Ist bei meinem BenQ genauso. 

Grund: Die GTX 580 hat zwar einen HDMI 1.4a Ausgang der Monitor aber keinen solchen Eingang.... somit "versteht" er das 120 Hz Signal nur über das Dual-DVI Kabel.

Unterschiede in der Bildqualität: keine


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

> Unterschiede in der Bildqualität: keine


Jop! Über HDMI wird ja nur noch der Sound zusätzlich mit übertragen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Juni 2011)

Aber wer braucht Sound am Monitor? 
Und es geht nur DVI, hab auch ne 580 mit dem BenQ und es geht nur ueber DVI


----------



## Feuer.exe (9. Juni 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Mit den Einstellung über NVIDIA hab ich schon alles probiert. ABer da kann ich nur bis 60Hz auswählen. Bei HDMI hatte ich das Problem das ich beim Monitor selber nicht auswählen konnte das er an einem PC angeschlossen ist und er somit ein wenig gesponnen hat warum auch immer.

Es muss doch auch ne möglichkeit geben das es auch mit HDMI Funktioniert. Weil da ist mein großes Problem: Der Monitor hat keinen DVI-Eingang mehr!!! ( warum auch immer ) Nur noch HDMI!, deswegen hab ich mich auch für den Adapter entschieden damit ich wenigsten den DVI Ausgang meiner Grafikkarten nutzen kann. ( Beim Adapter sind alle Pin´s besetzt also müsste es sich doch um einen Dual- Link handeln?!)


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn er nur HDMI Buchsen hat muss es so funktionieren.

Ebenfalls nötig ist aber auch ein Highspeed HDMI Kabel ab Version 1.3 funktioniert dann auch 3D.

Ich tippe aufs "veraltete" Kabel.


----------



## Feuer.exe (9. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze das Kabel was migeliefert wurde. Müsste somit eig. inordnung sein. Aber ich werde wohl demnächst das auch nochmal testen in dem ich mir nen anderes Kabel hole; nur hoffe ich das mir jemand hier erstmal weiter helfen und versichern kann das es aufjedenfall geht und auch wie ^^


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Grafiktreiber up to date? Eventuell Monitortreiber installieren.

In der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung wird dir normalerweise angezeigt, dass es sich bei deinem Monitor um ein 3D fähiges Gerät handelt.

Hast du den Nvidia Treiber evtl ohne die 3D Vision Treiber installiert, wenn ja, neu installieren.

Bei der Auflösung 1920x1080 steht bei mir auch nix von 120 Hz. Wenn du aber in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung einen Button "3D Testbild anzeigen" oder so ähnlich hast, kannst du dort die 120 Hz für das Testbild auswählen.


----------



## Feuer.exe (9. Juni 2011)

Grafikkartentreiber ist aktuell. Monitortreiber gibt es "noch" nicht -.- .

3D Vision ist installiert und ich kann auch 3D Einstellung unter NVIDIA Systemsteuerung vornehmen. Und da kann ich die Auflösung ( HD 3D) 1920x1080 @ 24Hz auswählen...


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Geht die Anzeige des Nvidia Testbildes, klappt 3D mit der entsprechenden Brille?


----------



## Feuer.exe (9. Juni 2011)

3D Funktioniert


----------



## insaner (9. Juni 2011)

ich vermute sehr stark, dass die 120hz nicht für die Anbindung an den PC funktioniert. Dafür gibt es spezielle Spielemonitore, die das dann im Treiber anbieten, wie "Painkiller" oben beschreibt. Die meisten TVs, die sich mit mehr als 100hz werben, arbeiten intern doch nur mit 60hz... Wie gesagt, nur meine Vermutung.


----------



## TheReal (9. Juni 2011)

Der Monitor ist nicht in der Liste der 3D Monitore bei NVidia aufgelistet. Außerdem ist auch nirgendwo von 120Hz die Rede. Das Teil kann einfach keine 120Hz, so siehts aus, sorry.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juni 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Außerdem ist auch nirgendwo von 120Hz die Rede. Das Teil kann einfach keine 120Hz, so siehts aus, sorry.


 
falsch

der monitor ist ein 120hz monitor, aber soweit ich es verstanden habe handelt es sich um eine properitäre samsung 3d engine die laut beschreibung alle möglichen quellen akzeptiert, ka wie es mit 3dvision aussieht 
Eigenschaften von T27A750 LED | Displays (LED Displays) von Samsung


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Jup hab ich nun auch aufm schirm.. 3Dready heißt nicht 120 Hz.

Zudem wohl kein Gerät mit (mMn) gutem Display. Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich bleibe mit meinem BenQ glücklich.


----------



## TheReal (9. Juni 2011)

> falsch


Hast recht, ich mir das ganze nur mal überfolgen. Aber irgendwie scheint der Monitor von NVidia einwenig ''übersehen'' geworden zu sein, immerhin listen die z.T auch Monitore auf, die noch nichtmal erschienen sind. Dann noch diese komische Samsung 3D Engine, die alles in 3D umwandeln soll, von sowas halte ich ja nichts. Aber dennoch, mit 120Hz geht auch 3D Vision. Aber das Problem ist ja wie gesagt, dass er keine 120Hz bekommt.
Am besten ruf mal den Samsung Support an, die sind eigentlich ganz gut. Von dem Monitor habe ich nämlich noch nie was gehört, dabei wollte ich alle 120Hz Geräte genau im Auge behalten. ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Juni 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Grafiktreiber up to date? Eventuell Monitortreiber installieren.
> 
> In der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung wird dir normalerweise angezeigt, dass es sich bei deinem Monitor um ein 3D fähiges Gerät handelt.
> 
> ...


 Ist beim neusten Treiber immer inklu.


----------



## Feuer.exe (9. Juni 2011)

Also meint ihr ich muss warten bis NVIDIA den Monitor in seine Liste aufnimmt?

Werd mich erstmal an den Samsung - Support wenden... Danke nochmal!


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ist beim neusten Treiber immer inklu.


 
kann man bei der Installation aber auch abwählen... deswegen die Nachfrage. Er hätte ja auch einen neuen Treiber vorher ohne n3D Visioon installiert haben können. Sicher ist sicher. 
ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Bei einer kompletten Neuinstallation ist 3D Vision mit dabei.


----------



## Feuer.exe (10. Juni 2011)

Der Samsung Support meinte zu mir das man die 120Hz nicht einstellen kann. Der Monitor schaltet automatisch auf 120Hz wenn ich z.B. eine Blu-Ray gucke oder sowas, meinte der am Telefon und sonst besteht nicht die möglichkeit dies zu ändern. Das find ich natürlich total bescheuert!, warum sollte man das so machen?, wenn der Monitor eig. 120Hz kann.. Da hät ich mehr von Samsung erwartet, vorallem in dieser Preisklasse! Meine Hoffnung ist natürlich sehr gering das ich falsch beraten wurde und es doch irgendwie möglich ist, aber unlogisch erscheint es mir trotzdem.

Najut jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir die Mühe mache und den Monitor zurück schicke (über amazon Bestellt) oder denn jetzt erstmal ne Weile behalte, weiterhin nur mit 60Hz zocken kann und warten bis in ein paar Jahre richtig gute 120Hz Monitore zu Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Manicmanuel (10. Juni 2011)

Mein Tipp wenn du nicht unbedingt 27 Zoll brauchst hol dir den BenQ XL2410T und sei glücklich.

Hab ihn mir vor kurzem geholt und er ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Feuer.exe (10. Juni 2011)

Ja hab mir den ja schon angeguckt und der ist zurzeit der beste "richtige" 120Hz Monitor ( weil ja meine die ja nicht richtig unterstützt wie ich gemerkt habe -.- ). Hatte davor ja auch nen BenQ, nur wollt ich eig. eher nen 27" Monitor und beim BenQ arbeitet mir das Overdrive ein wenig zu aggresiv. Wollte da eher die 2.Generation der 120Hz Monitore abwarten wo alles stimmt. Eigentlich dachte ich das wäre bei meinem Samsung T27A750 der Fall.. nun ja man irrt sich ja immer mal wieder.

Naja vllt. kommt ja noch irgendein Softwareupdate wo ich dann doch des einstellen kann.. oder ich mach mir wirklich die Mühe und schick den zurück.. oder ich zocke so lange weiter mit 60Hz und warte bis es richtig richtig richtig gute 120Hz Monitore gibt.  Ach sch****!!!!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (11. Juni 2011)

Würd ihn auch zurück schicken und den Benq holen.
Ist zwar kleiner, dafür aber mit besserer Technik.
Hab ihn selbst und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## majestix68 (28. Juni 2011)

hi, die Lösung deines Problems ist, das dein Monitor eigentlich ein LED Fernseher ist. Der reine 120 hz Monitor von Samsung mit 27 Zoll ist der 
*Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, der ab 24. Juli erhältlich ist. Ich hatte nämlich genau das gleiche Problem und habe ihn wieder zurückgegeben. Alles Gute René*


----------



## Nyuki (18. Juli 2012)

Ganz einfach.
Der Moni kann kein 120Hz in 2D


----------

